# Tshirt fulfillment with exact shirt colors



## rantastic (May 19, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm curious if there are any t-shirt fulfillment services that could match an exact hex (or cmyk rgb whatever) for the shirt color. I think its pretty important for my designs. And also would this be much more expensive?

thanks,
bill


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Understandably you want something different from the norm, usually thats comes at a cost.
Especially, with such a wide selection of colors you want to make up more. 

Here are a few sites I goggled : (I have no idea about them)

The Dye House - Products & Services

Fabric Dyeing Services - Resume and Professional Background

Fabric Dyeing, Garment Dyeing | Metro Custom Dyeing

I don't know if fulfillment is an option with any of them. but good luck


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I could be wrong but I can't imagine even custom shirts will be "exact". It might be easier to see what is available in stock colors from major suppliers and use those when making your designs.

Checkout these sanmar shirts: http://www.sanmar.com/sanmar-servlets/CatalogBrowser?id=489&parentId=125&catid=624&top=Y
Hanes tagless: http://www.sanmar.com/sanmar-servlets/CatalogBrowser?id=720844&parentId=125&catid=624&top=Y

Between just those 2 there are alot of options.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Sure, someone will gladly help you dye your shirts to match a color... Here are some thoughts:

Use a PMS color.

Remember that going from one dye lot to the next can be tricky. Expect problems.

You are going to add significant cost to your garment run. Are you dying these in enough quantities to have the economy of scale for this? 

It may be easier (and cheaper) to overprint an existing shirt with a one color oversize plate. Adding texture and design in the process could make the shirt look more interesting.

If you dye a bunch of shirts and your line doesn't go anywhere you may be stuck with a pile of weird colors that nobody wants. Be prepared to have to sell your unwanted shirts for about $0.40 each (if that) to a junk shirt dealer.

Have you run a market survey or any way of determining if the added expense and loss of margin by dying your own shirts will pay off on the back end with your customers?

Good luck,

-M


----------



## rantastic (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, it seems like this isn't really economically feasible. Would make the shirts way too expensive. Thanks for the info though everyone, I think i'm going to try spread shirt, they have good color options and u can upload vectors.


----------

